# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Jacaranda seed pods---safe for aquarium use?

## gacp

Anyone knows whether the seed pods of _Jacaranda_ trees are safe for fish? They are woody, really tough, very nice, and I expect they would make great leaf litter for aquaria.

----------


## RRG

If the seed pod does not pollute the water, then it would be interesting how it would look like in the tank. Can the seed pod of _Jacaranda_ tree actually sink?

----------

